# Help



## pmartinez (Feb 24, 2011)

I recently changed jobs and I have gone from primary care to dermatology.  Does anyone have any helpful webistes or any other type of guidance especially for Medicare?  I am working my rejections and I am wondering if I am missing modifiers or is there anything else anyone can suggest.  I would appreciate any help or direction.

Thank you.


----------



## 01174155 (Feb 24, 2011)

*re:*

Hi:

Not sure if you know you can go to CMS/Trailblazer's page for help.  Codes, LCD/NCD's etc.

Hope this helps.

Elizabeth Otto, RHIT, CCS
Studying and preparing to take CPC/CPC-H.


----------



## 01174155 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Posner-Schlossman Syndrome..*

Hi I code for a large Ophthalmology clinic and need the 2011 ICD 9 code for Posner-Schlossman Syndrome which is also known as:   Glaucomatocyclitic crisis.  I even searched the internet and couldn't find a code.

Thanks in advance;

Elizabeth A. Otto, RHIT, CCS
Studying and preparing for the CPC/CPC-H.


----------



## Mojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi,

Look at 364.22 for Glaucomatocyclitic crisis.


----------

